# Best all-rounder Alloy Wheel Brush?



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all,

After spending nearly £1000 on new alloys, i want to take real good care i have the RIM WAX product which smells like hubba Bubba. I am now in the market in getting a really good brush for cleaning them. I have looked at the Meguiars one, but havent heard good stories about them. Can someone recommend one for me. 

Your advice is much appreciated

Lee:thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Leopold said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After spending nearly £1000 on new alloys, i want to take real good care i have the RIM WAX product which smells like hubba Bubba. I am now in the market in getting a really good brush for cleaning them. I have looked at the Meguiars one, but havent heard good stories about them. Can someone recommend one for me.
> 
> ...


http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/ez-detail-wheel-brushes-cat4.html


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd look at the EZ or Vikan wheel brush along with some Envy detailing brushes and perhaps a wheel mitt.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-wheel-brush/prod_389.html


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I'd look at the EZ or Vikan wheel brush along with some Envy detailing brushes and perhaps a wheel mitt.
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-wheel-brush/prod_389.html


+ 1 EZ brush is excellent wouldnt be without one now :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

When my EZ brush snaps, as the first one did, I'll be going for a daytona as its supposed to be stronger. http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/daytona-speedmaster-wheel-brush-with-finger-pocket-p-368.html


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> When my EZ brush snaps, as the first one did, I'll be going for a daytona as its supposed to be stronger. http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/daytona-speedmaster-wheel-brush-with-finger-pocket-p-368.html


Speaking to EZ recently about this and was told that all the EZ brushes have now been improved with stronger stem wire. 

We have the new improved version in stock.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Wheel woolies, EZ detail and Envy brushes for me :thumb:

Yes the first 2 do a similar job but the wollies don't always fit inbetween caliper and wheel whereas the EZ ALWAYS does .

Also depends on how much you have to spend.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wheel woolies


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

All these expensive brushes are a waste of time IMO....

I have been using a brush like this for years now:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Standard-Whit...42235?pt=UK_HG_Toilets_RL&hash=item3cb8ef835b

You don't need anything else.......

Just another con, the same as fancy buckets and grit guards...

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

i use the small vikan brush its only 5 quid from ebay and does the job nicely, 22 quid for a wheel brush is abit steep in my opinion.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you all, I might go and buy the EZ one.

I wouldnt use a Toilet brush, which may scratch the surface of the alloys.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

donnyboy said:


> When my EZ brush snaps, as the first one did, I'll be going for a daytona as its supposed to be stronger. http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/daytona-speedmaster-wheel-brush-with-finger-pocket-p-368.html


I think they are one and the same.

I bought a red & black EZ detailing brush from shinearama a few months ago and it is a daytona speedmaster. It says so on the stem of the brush.

It's a great brush.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Leopold said:


> Thank you all, I might go and buy the EZ one.
> 
> I wouldnt use a Toilet brush, which may scratch the surface of the alloys.


Well I can tell you that it doesn't.....not everything that is "valued" at more is worth it you know.....

All these brushes use the same nylon bristles (except the wheel woolies of course, but I got them, and they are pointless imo)...

Hey, each to their own...just trying to let you see through the BS...

Your money - your choice...enjoy.......:wave:

:thumb:


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

A bog brush LMAO!!!
Seriously though, is it small and flexible enough to get in everywhere?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

chud786 said:


> A bog brush LMAO!!!
> Seriously though, is it small and flexible enough to get in everywhere?


Why are you laughing?!?!

Seriously?? why???



I do all my wheels with these, from 14" ones right up to my mega expensive 20" ones...

Some things you just don't need to waste money on...wheel brushes are one of them...

:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Eimann Fabrik Wheel Woolies: metal free, lambswool heads. They take some beating.


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Why are you laughing?!?!
> 
> Seriously?? why???
> 
> ...


Just found it really funny when I clicked on the link,wasn't expecting to see a bog brush!
No disrespect intended,if it works for you,and it obviously does,that's great.
Being a newbie on here I've got a lot to learn.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

chud786 said:


> Just found it really funny when I clicked on the link,wasn't expecting to see a bog brush!
> No disrespect intended,if it works for you,and it obviously does,that's great.
> Being a newbie on here I've got a lot to learn.


none taken... don't worry! :lol:

you will find a lot of expensive stuff to do with detailing, some worth it... some not... the trick is to find out what is what BEFORE spending the money....

I didn't do that!! :wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> none taken... don't worry! :lol:
> 
> you will find a lot of expensive stuff to do with detailing, some worth it... some not... the trick is to find out what is what BEFORE spending the money....
> 
> ...


You are right there!

It seems the more I read the more I worry about making the right choice.

So much info on this site,which is great,but can get a bit over whelming.

Sorry if I'm hyjacking the post.


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

Get the Wheel Woolies and enjoy the best wheel brushes ever.
I have the Woolies and the EZ and I never use the EZ for wheels any more just because the Woolies are so superior.
No more gentle extractions to withdraw the EZ to avoid splashback. No more twisting motions during extractions to avoid splashback. 
Narrow gaps? Use the small Woolie.
Big areas? Use the big Woolie.

I still use the EZ in the engine compartment but that's the only place I use it now that I have the Woolie set.

[email protected] knows his products - he suggests the Woolies too.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

You'll find that some brushes work on different styles of wheels - for example you might need a thinner brush for narrow spokes. What wheels you got?:thumb:


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

wylie coyote said:


> You'll find that some brushes work on different styles of wheels - for example you might need a thinner brush for narrow spokes. What wheels you got?:thumb:


I have 18" Lenso RS5's:thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

No narrow spokes on them! EZ brush looks to be your best bet - you might want to get a long handled brush to get right to the back of the rims too. Especially if clearance is tight with big brakes!:thumb:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

ez detail brush or if on a budget kent wheel microfibre


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

So no-one else got a 2nd EZ for the bog, to protect the porcelain? 

:tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ i use wheel woolies


----------

